# VB Script compilation error



## Steve Davis (Feb 27, 2000)

When I log onto www.thetrainline.com I get the following message Microsoft VBScript compilation error '800a03e9' Out of memory. Is this a fault with the Website or is it my fault, and if so what can I do about it.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

The site works fine for me. Have no clue about the error message, but it is on your end not theirs.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Ok, I couldn't leave it at that... went to MS and found this:
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q183/0/37.ASP


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Wrong link, sorry. Meant this one:
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q174/6/34.ASP

And it basically says that the problem is theirs if I understood it correctly. Sounds like they had data too big for the field you were looking at. Maybe they fixed it by the time I got to it...


----------



## Steve Davis (Feb 27, 2000)

The fault is intermittent but at least I know it's not something I'm doing wrong. Thanks, Steve


----------

